# New bow just arrived!!!!!!



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Deadzone 32, 32" ATA , IBO 330
i have not set it up yet , i did draw it and it has a solid back wall on the draw..............D


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jun 5, 2009)

That's a sweet looking bow you got there. It sure is an exciting feeling to get a new one and an even better feeling to get it rigged out and start shooting. Let us know how it works for ya.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Nice, I bet your fired up! Looks sweet.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I bet it will really send'em


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Congrats on the new bow.

Question: Are those strands from your string that I circled below? It sure looks like it.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

No it's a piece of serving they had a tag hanging on .....................D


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

dc1502 said:


> No it's a piece of serving they had a tag hanging on .....................D


Cool. It just matched the color of the string and didn't look like serving.

Congrats again on the new bow!


----------



## badfisherman (Dec 30, 2005)

What brand of bow is it?


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice bow.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

badfisherman said:


> What brand of bow is it?


 LIMBSAVERS DEADZONE 32...........................d


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Does it have both a "Kill" and "Stun" setting...........

It is kewl looking! Hope it performs well for you.


----------



## tsoetaert (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice!!


----------

